# Leopard gecko toe looks 'twisted'



## Superarty (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all, I recently noticed that the end of one of my leo's toes has turned a darkish grey colour and the nail on it has turned sideways. She's walking on it like normal (except that it is sideways) and if I touch it she doesn't react.










Thanks


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

There are a couple of things that could have caused this IMO.

It may be an injury - possibly a nip from one of your other Leos?

Or she has had some retained shed on the toe which has constricted the blood supply - does she have problems shedding?

Either way you need to keep an eye on it. If the dark area looks like it is spreading or gets any pus then she needs to see a vet ASAP. If she were mine I would keep her on her own, not leave any crickets in the viv and have her on kitchen roll until it is all healed.

I would think it fairly likely that the tissue is dead and the toe will dry up and drop off.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Mate,

It looks to me as tho your leo has in the past had stuck shed on the end of his toe, which has caused it to cut the blood circulation to the toe and causing it to die and go floppy. this is not reversable now. but like you said its not bothering her so keep an eye on it or you could go to the vets and have them remove the tip of his toe. : victory:


----------



## Superarty (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I don't have any other leos, and she's never had any problems shedding... the dark bit has been there for a while and it hasn't spread at all, thought it was just part of her natural colouring until I realised the claw was sideways. I did have a look on her toe for stuck shed when I first noticed this, and couldn't find anything. Will have another look though. 

I always keep her on kitchen towels and never leave any crickets in anyway, so that should be okay.

Thanks


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

It may be that she has done this to herself when shedding - she may have been a bit over zealous and accidently bitten herself while trying to get the shed off.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

jools said:


> It may be that she has done this to herself when shedding - she may have been a bit over zealous and accidently bitten herself while trying to get the shed off.


Agree with this had a female leo do this last year housed on her own had never had a problem shedding or had any stuck shed but she nipped end of her toe off while shedding.


----------



## Superarty (Feb 5, 2011)

jools said:


> It may be that she has done this to herself when shedding - she may have been a bit over zealous and accidently bitten herself while trying to get the shed off.


Thanks, that may well be it. She shed recently, and it's only after that that I noticed anything. 

She was in a cooperative mood this afternoon, so I managed to get a good long look at the underside of her foot, and noticed nothing unusual except for a small, slightly reddened patch abut 2/3 of the way down the toe from the claw. Touched it with a cotton bud, no response.

Thanks


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Agree with jools - it looks like she has been bitten or had some shed stuck. Keep an eye on it and hopefully she will be fine.


----------

